# Set design for this years garage???



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Time to start thinking about design, layout and costumes for this years garage.
I usually don't do themes but try to keep it tied in somehow. 

I can get about 4 rooms and a little maze paths into the garage. I built a small tunnel 5X5X10 to enter from and that extends into the driveway.

He is the usual question: what should I do 

Considering:
an pneumatic actor riser as a actor meets/greets guests
hall or room with shaking walls
I did a jail scene 2 years in a row, kinda want to stay away from that again

-PB


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Without knowing the size of the area(s) you have to work with, or the props and actors/slave labor you have at your disposal it's tough to give you anything constructive.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

it is a standard 2 car garage. I have 8 actors or so and 20+ years worth of props. I have many pneumatic props as well: Axworthy, FCG, Spill your guts illusion, tons of lifter type props and if I don't have it I can make it

Rooms aren't huge and it's just a guess but 10'x10' ish...

I hate chain saws so we never use them. I have props for cemetery, industrial, torture, medical type of themes. Again I just mix them all to get a good flow/theme


----------

